
Ask HN: Someone working on a Inbox (by Gmail) alternative? - shafyy
All I want is to have reminders&#x2F;todo&#x27;s in the same list as my emails.<p>I don&#x27;t want anything else. Just plain and simple. Would pay $10&#x2F;month for it. No Slack or Gdocs or whatever integrations.<p>Do you know anyone working on this?
======
troydavis
Airmail for macOS tries to do that: [http://docs.airmailapp.com/airmail-for-
mac/services-provided...](http://docs.airmailapp.com/airmail-for-mac/services-
provided-by-airmail/todo-done-memo-airmail-for-macos),
[https://thesweetsetup.com/apps/favorite-email-client-
os-x/](https://thesweetsetup.com/apps/favorite-email-client-os-x/)

~~~
shafyy
Looks cool, but it doesn't seem that one can add reminders to the same
hierarchy as emails. Also, I have an Android.

~~~
himitsu
Yes, reminders in the same hierarchy as emails is the secret sauce of Inbox
for me.

Doesn’t look like any alternative has it.

------
hustlinhack
One of my buddies is working on this, you may find it helpful:
[https://kanbanmail.app/](https://kanbanmail.app/)

~~~
shafyy
Thanks for sharing, my feedback (only for my case, so don't take it as
absolute):

\- Too complicated

\- Mobile app is a must for email

\- Can't add reminders

------
comboy
Would you trust some fresh company with your e-mail? (remember about the "I
forgot my password" feature on accounts associated with that e-mail)

------
motiw
I am the developer of [https://www.centask.com](https://www.centask.com) it
has reminders and todo's with Gmail emails in the same list or hierarchy

~~~
shafyy
Cool. In my case, I would need a better UI and a mobile client (from what I
can see from your videos it doesn't have both).

------
greenleafjacob
Superhuman [https://superhuman.com/](https://superhuman.com/)

~~~
shafyy
As I understand it you can't add Inbox-style reminders, can you? Also, it's
$35/month and it has a lot of feature that I don't need (like collecting
peoples Social Media profiles etc.)

~~~
gakos
You can set reminders for emails to come back to your inbox both at send and
separately when reviewing email. It also has read receipts. And the hotkeys
and shortcuts are super powerful. Worth the $ if you have to spend a lot of
time in email for the efficiency increase alone.

~~~
Fire-Dragon-DoL
It's not the reminder of emails that the OP is talking about. You can do that
in Gmail. It's the freedom of adding any reminder to your inbox, not related
to emails, that made a huge difference.

------
sparticvs
I'm very tempted to create this...

------
Fire-Dragon-DoL
Same here, looking hard for it. I'm even considering writing it myself.

------
foobarbazetc
There’s no real money in this, because once you need to build push
notifications of new emails, the cost is untenable.

------
sawmurai
FastMail.com

